# Benedicta sex



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Smaller one is about 6 months...really hoping its a male to go along with my female. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Benedictas are pretty tough to sex before they're full grown but that one on the right looks promising for sure. The female you have used to be mine and she's pretty big, males are significantly smaller and more straight sided, not much roundness. By the 8 month mark you should know for certain, and I bet if you put him in with the female she'll go straight for him and do the 'back stroke'. Good luck!


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

I had a benedicta that I thought was a female for about a year until it started calling one day. It's really tough to sex them visually.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Alright, what do we got folks? Short female or fat male? I haven't heard anything. I don't see them much, except for a glimpse in the morning, so I can't comment to their behavior.


----------

